# Wiring For Seating



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm wiring my riser for my theater chairs. I'm thinking I can place 1 double wide box in the middle of the riser to plug in the rear row. I'm thinking the cords should be long enough for each side chair to reach under the middle chair, but I wanted to make sure. Anyone know just how long the cords are. I really hope I can hide them like this.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Tonto,

Yes, that is the way to do it. Usually the power cords are 6-8 foot long, and you will be able to plug them all in one place.

Note: Add a couple outlets on the front of the riser as well, so you can plug the front row seats from their backs to these outlets.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Roman,
It occurred to me today that I didn't ask about the front row. Now that I know the cords will reach, I'll do it like that, two 4 outlet receptacles.

I noticed you seem to know a bit about buttkickers. I don't plan on using them...but, if I was to _need_ them later:whistling:, what king of pre-wire do I need to install before I nail down the flooring & carpet. I will have 2 rows of 3 connected chairs.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

If you don't mind ... What are you installing??? :scratch:

I think is not the LFE kit, Right??? ... that comes with one amp only :yes: ... I'm assuming that your chairs have the built in shaker :yes:

Anyways, wherever it is ... just be prepared to be :yay: :rubeyes: during movies ... a shaker adds that extra effect :bigsmile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Sal,
I have done no research on buttkickers, don't know what the LFE kit is or what I would need:dunno:. I just know I won't be pulling my riser apart to rewire. Now mind you I'm building a fine theater (SVS MTS 7.1 with the PB 13U), I just hate that upgrade demon:devil:...I know he's coming:spend:. Maybe you could explain what they entail.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... I just know I won't be pulling my riser apart to rewire


Tha's a wise decision (prepare for future upgrades) ... they'll come sooner or later :bigsmile:



Tonto said:


> ...I have done no research on buttkickers, don't know what the LFE kit is or what I would need:dunno:.


Here is a link http://www.thebuttkicker.com/home_theater/index.htm ... and when you're ready just contact Roman here at the forum or http://www.rtheaters.com/ and he will help you as he helped me.

I'm using one on each row of three seats, but two will work better :yes:

There's other shackers that you install on every chair (that's what I thought you were doing :hide but I read that they don't compare to the LFE kit :yes:



> ... I'm building a fine theater (SVS MTS 7.1 with the PB 13U), I just hate that upgrade demon:devil:...I know he's coming:spend:.


That will be a :yay: :jump: system :yes: ... I'm sure you will enjoy it until you get the upgraditis :bigsmile:


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

tonto,

If you want to prewire for the buttkickers, run at lease one 12 gauge speaker wire from the location of your equipment to the top of the platform and one to the front of it. Each run will allow connecting up to 4 buttkickers.

Of course it all depends on what kind of seating you are going to be using. I would like to tell you about the new Private Collection Seating that we a currently offering and taking pre-orders. These will have a very unique wireless buttkicker package (2 mini buttkickers w/power amplifier) built into the chair. You will also have a RC that will allow you to individually control each recliner. Check this out: www.rtheaters.com/PCS In this case you need no prewiring done. Everything is self contained. Price wise it is very competitive and quite less expensive solution comparing to for example Berkline set up.

I hope this helps.


----------

